# ATI Radeon 7500



## fossil18 (6. November 2002)

Wie aktiviere ich den TV out??
und wie muss ich den dreck anschließen??


MFG

ED


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (6. November 2002)

1)Den TV Out Anschluss kannst du in der Regel bein den Einstellungen unter "Eigenschaften von Anzeige" -> Erweitert aktivieren.
2)Den "Dreck" kannst du anschließen indem du das Kabel mit dem Chinch Stecker an den Composite Ausgang deiner Grafikkarte und den input Anschluss deines Fernsehers anschließt.


----------

